# TER - Terracom Limited



## Joe Blow (20 June 2010)

Guildford has established a portfolio of coal exploration tenement areas in Queensland, Australia. Guildford’s tenements cover an estimated area in excess of 21,000 square kilometres and are defined within project areas as follows:

• Hughenden Project (Galilee/Eromanga Basins)
• Sierra Project (Bowen Basin);
• Comet Project (Bowen Basin);
• Springsure Project (Bowen Basin) (acquisition to be completed on the date of successful close of the Offer);
• Sunrise Project (Surat/Bowen Basin);
• Monto Project (Nagoorin Graben); and
• Maryborough Project (Maryborough Basin).

http://www.guildfordcoal.com.au


----------



## moneyman_89 (4 August 2010)

*Re: GUF - Guildford Coal*

Just brought some GUF at 29.5c. I'm not into shares much but my friend told me to buy as much as I can. Is there something special about GUF that I dont know? The market Depth looks good


----------



## Nose (4 August 2010)

*Re: GUF - Guildford Coal*

Thanks Moneyman. Is your friend into shares, or did he get it from a good source? Hope he did not get it from the taxi driver or his hairdresser!


----------



## moneyman_89 (5 August 2010)

*Re: GUF - Guildford Coal*

I asked my mate who knows a fair bit about stocks and he said the less I know the better and shifted topic to what time my shift ends LOL. But I did some research about this company myself and has their Hughenden Project which is in the Galilee/Eromanga Basins which alot of discoverys by other miners have been found such as Santos, Iron Road, Iron Clad just to name a few. Also they have their 
• Sierra Project (Bowen Basin)
• Comet Project (Bowen Basin)
• Springsure Project (Bowen Basin) (acquisition to be completed on the date of successful close of the Offer)
• Sunrise Project (Surat/Bowen Basin)
• Monto Project (Nagoorin Graben) and
• Maryborough Project (Maryborough Basin).

They have a sustainable balance sheet and the stock hasn't been diluted so plenty of potential as well as a hot tip. I currently hold 120000 Units at 29.5. If I had more I would dump it into this stock. Hope this helps anyone interested in investing into GUF


----------



## Beaver82 (6 August 2010)

*Re: GUF - Guildford Coal*

Hey moneyman89

Im also a newbie at the sharemarket, done a few trades of the bigger companies, make a little doe, but then GUF really caught my eye too. I bought in a measly $2K at 23c & sold at 25c ( DUH!  ) Then it rocketed up to 30c, dipped back down to 29c where I bought in again, this time $8K. Surely it cant be this easy to make big profits on newly listed companies? 

GFU seems to just be on the UP UP UP. Not effected by any of the broader markets movements. 

I hope this trend continues & your friend knows what hes on about.

Beaver.


----------



## ParleVouFrancois (6 August 2010)

*Re: GUF - Guildford Coal*

I read the management agreement and apparently they get 20 million dollars in either shares or cash or a mix for every 100,000,000 tonnes of coal they find for the length of their employment. As someone who isn't very familiar with the payment amounts of experienced geologists, is this alot?


----------



## moneyman_89 (6 August 2010)

*Re: GUF - Guildford Coal*

It almost always finishes in the green. Ill at least wait until a report of some type comes out before selling. Might buy some more at 31 if i can


----------



## Beaver82 (12 August 2010)

*Re: GUF - Guildford Coal*

Taken a bit of a hit these past 2 days, nothing dramatic I suppose, its back up a little today.

A nice report has been released by Stonebridge, whoever they are  about GUF and its potential. its on GUF's website.


----------



## moneyman_89 (6 September 2010)

*Re: GUF - Guildford Coal*

GUF is at a over inflated price right now...if you hold at the current price of 35c I suggest you sell quick smart. No news has came out as of yet and there are better companies to look and invest at.


----------



## gsnz1 (6 September 2010)

*Re: GUF - Guildford Coal*

What has changed your views since august 6th moneyman? I have bought a small parcel in this stock for my sons future with a medium to long term view for returns and i think there is a lot more upside to this stock over at least the next 12 months. I am interested in hearing your opinion on why you think i should sell. To me, they look to have large amount of acres in good proximity to infrustructure, sufficient cash to fund exploration, aiming for JORC by end of year, directors hold large stake in company (plus large bonuses on discovery of 100m+ tonne) so it is in their best interests to get things happening. There is international demand for coal and going by trading volumes still plenty of interest in this company.


----------



## ParleVouFrancois (6 September 2010)

*Re: GUF - Guildford Coal*

IIRC, the directors of this company get a 20 million dollar bonus for every 100 million of coal they find capped at 500 million. Considering they have raised about 30 million, if the best case scenario occurs and they find 500 million tonnes of coal, the directors would end up holding the vast majority of the shares on issue because they already own about half. Seems like most of the upside goes to the directors, and this has struck me as unfair, surely the shareholders who provide the money to fund the exploration activities should be getting most of the upside? I'm all for adequate compensation and recruiting high quality management, but not at the cost of 80%+ of the upside. Due to this I have sold out of my position for a small profit, I just can't invest in a company that so plainly rewards the directors at shareholders expense.

However that being said, the board are experienced and are likely to find alot of coal, good luck to current holders, it seems a winner.


----------



## Nose (12 September 2010)

*Re: GUF - Guildford Coal*

20 cents per tonne is not that significant is it? Directors need an incentive, and who cares, as long as we all get rich? Or am I reading it wrong?


----------



## ParleVouFrancois (12 September 2010)

*Re: GUF - Guildford Coal*

I was just stating that it's one of the more generous compensation schemes I'm aware of, the directors already own about 55% of the company, they already get 2.5 million a year (500,000 IIRC), and they get this bonus if they find more coal. Most of the upside goes to the directors, as opposed to the people who backed them with money, now I'm not arguing they shouldn't be rewarded, but having 55% of the company should already be making them filthy rich if they hit paydirt, this ownership percentage can only increase with this bonus and thus it rubs me the wrong way, however if you are comfortable with this scheme, you should buy in, as management seem top quality, the tenements are well located, and they are fully funded for an aggressive exploration scheme for 2 years.


----------



## gsnz1 (14 September 2010)

*Re: GUF - Guildford Coal*

I agree that the remuneration package for directors is good but their shares are in escrow for 2 years from date of asx listing so you would think they will be trying to increase the share price between now and then. Its in everyones best interest for them to increase the value of the company the way i see it. I am ok with the remuneration they get providing they increase the company value and discover a crapload of coal to justify it


----------



## h0max (28 September 2010)

*Takeover Bid*

Hey All,

Currently looking at the announcements from GUF (ASX) and there is a few documents on a takeover bid.

I have been trying to make sense of all of it but have no idea what it means. If any of you guys could decipher it for me, it would be appreciated =]

Due to my first post I am unable to provide the direct link to the ASX page.

Thanks


----------



## gsnz1 (28 September 2010)

*Re: GUF - Guildford Coal*

h0max, i dont believe it is a takeover bid. The Chairmen1, who own 50+% of GUF are trying to raise capital and an ex director of C1 has an issue with this. I believe it has to do with the Springsure tenement that GUF was trying to secure 85% ownership of. The takeover panel were asked to review this capital raising as the ex director had some issues with the proposed transactions. According to todays announcement, the takeover panel is not going to get involved with this. Well, thats my take on it.


----------



## gsnz1 (13 October 2010)

*Re: GUF - Guildford Coal*

not many shares up for sale at present. This is having a very good run at present on no news


----------



## h0max (14 October 2010)

*Re: GUF - Guildford Coal*

Yes it has. Broke 60cents this morning, up 17%. 

God i regret selling so early


----------



## Beaver82 (15 October 2010)

*Re: GUF - Guildford Coal*



moneyman_89 said:


> I asked my mate who knows a fair bit about stocks and he said the less I know the better and shifted topic to what time my shift ends LOL. But I did some research about this company myself and has their Hughenden Project which is in the Galilee/Eromanga Basins which alot of discoverys by other miners have been found such as Santos, Iron Road, Iron Clad just to name a few. Also they have their
> • Sierra Project (Bowen Basin)
> • Comet Project (Bowen Basin)
> • Springsure Project (Bowen Basin) (acquisition to be completed on the date of successful close of the Offer)
> ...




Well your friend was definitley on the money with this one!
A a newbie I need to learn how to keep my finger of the SELL trigger. Oh well... its only money...


----------



## Beaver82 (6 January 2011)

*Re: GUF - Guildford Coal*

Cracked 80c today! Anyone have any more news on this stock?


----------



## tugga (8 January 2011)

*Re: GUF - Guildford Coal*

how have they been affected by the flooding?

it appears any coal producer in qld that isnt affected by the flood is going to benifit greatly


----------



## mr. jeff (31 March 2011)

*Re: GUF - Guildford Coal*

Exciting news out; GUF are entering a new area for drilling, let the speculative money flow!





and what a result in SP




This could be the start of a great relationship. Or the end of some cash. (48M cash and this will cost 7M upfront) plus rights for 70% of Terra Energy if they want it,  at an extra 10M. 3 drill rigs ready to stick their noses into the ground and have a sniff.


----------



## mr. jeff (5 April 2011)

*Re: GUF - Guildford Coal*

quick update on this breakout




Looks like it may follow through at this stage, so good luck to speculators.


----------



## mr. jeff (8 April 2011)

*Re: GUF - Guildford Coal*

so far so good




seems to be attracting some decent buying today...


----------



## adobee (8 April 2011)

*Re: GUF - Guildford Coal*

missed this one but its gone straight on the mongolian watch list .. will start checking it out weekend or monday ..


----------



## youngone (12 April 2011)

*Re: GUF - Guildford Coal*



adobee said:


> missed this one but its gone straight on the mongolian watch list .. will start checking it out weekend or monday ..




Mongolian watchlist? 
Sadly i missed out on this one as well.


----------



## mr. jeff (14 April 2011)

*Re: GUF - Guildford Coal*



youngone said:


> Mongolian watchlist?
> Sadly i missed out on this one as well.




They haven't even thrown any serious drill bits downwards yet so there may be plenty more to come.  
This excitement may die shortly though, I am staying ready for a quick exit whilst being as aggressive as I dare. I have 7 x initial position already which is hard as I ever go, so fingers crossed when I exit it is with my short still on my back!


----------



## gboy00 (18 April 2011)

*Re: GUF - Guildford Coal*

Does anyone think its still worth while getting on these guys?
They are still trending upwards although im wondering how much further they can go.


----------



## Nose (22 April 2011)

*Re: GUF - Guildford Coal*



gboy00 said:


> Does anyone think its still worth while getting on these guys?
> They are still trending upwards although im wondering how much further they can go.




I reckon there is a long way to go. The Mongolian thing is probably small fry compared to Hughendon. Look what Bandanna is involved in, and I would expect GUF to have far more coal. Look at the size of their tennements, and what they have so far, without their first JORC! A 2.7 mill trade yesterday morning at $1.18. Someone has done some homework! All my opinion, DYOR.


----------



## link128 (11 May 2011)

Go GUF. plus 10%


----------



## gboy00 (2 December 2011)

*Re: GUF - Guildford Coal*

Hi Guys, 

Im a bit if a newbie here and to trading but have been following GUF for quite some time now and just noticed that they are releasing $10m worth of new shares at 0.92 per share as of yesterday.

As i said my question may be green but what effect could this have on the already issued shares? I have noticed that they are trading well below the 0.92 per share today at around 0.72

Is this something positive for the existing shareholders, or those looking to get on or both?

Thanks in advance...

The release is as follows:

Guildford Coal Ltd Issues New Ordinary Shares

5:18pm EST 

Guildford Coal Ltd announced that it has issued 10,869,566 ordinary shares at an issue price of AUD 0.92 per share. The shares are issued for the defining and upgrading JORC resources in both Australia and Mongolia, obtaining a Mining License for the South Gobi Project, and the feasibility study on the Hughenden Coal Project including finalizing infrastructure arrangements.


----------



## springhill (27 July 2012)

*Re: GUF - Guildford Coal*

*JORC Statement - Hughenden Project
*http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120726/pdf/427m5bkyn1q163.pdf

Resource Overview July 2012

Guildford Coal’s (ASX:GUF) Hughenden, Pentland and White Mountain Projects are located in the northern end of the coal - bearing Galilee Basin in Queensland, Australia. The Projects cover approximately 16,500 square kilometres of exploration permits for coal, all of which have been granted.

As at the 30th June 2012, the Hughenden Project has a 1.619Bt JORC Inferred Resource of thermal coal in the Permian Betts Creek Beds in northern Galilee Basin at depths suitable for underground mining (depths 350 -600m), mainly across EPC 1477. There is a further Exploration Target# of 285Mt to 2.83Bt across this project in twelve other tenures.

The White Mountain Project has a 262Mt JORC Inferred Resource of thermal coal in Permian Betts Creek Beds in northern Galilee Basin at depths suitable for open cut mining (depths 45 -250m). There is a further Exploration Target# of 40Mt to 815Mt across this tenure and several adjoining EPC’s (Palaris Consultants).

The Pentland Project has an independent consulting geologist’s (MDM) estimated Exploration Target# of 295Mt to 2.89Bt of coal with thermal potential from north-eastern Galilee and Eromanga Basins at varying depths (40 – 500m).

These Projects have the scale and potential to support multiple open cut and underground mining operations producing substantial export thermal coal tonnages which are located in close proximity to infrastructure, with the Mt Isa to Townsville rail line running across the project area. There is currently a combined 1.881Bt JORC Inferred Resource and a further Exploration Target# declared of 0.62 Bt to 6.535 Bt estimated by independent geologists across the combined Northern Galilee Projects.

This document provides background to the recent maiden announcement of the calculation of an Indicated Resource at the Hughenden Project and the ongoing exploration effort, which will lead to a revision of the Inferred Resource and Exploration Target estimates for EPC’s 1477 and 1478 in the near future. A program of planned deep, partially-cored boreholes is continuing and the results emanating from this program are continuing to reshape Guildford’s knowledge and understanding of the sub-surface geology of the Hughenden Project.


----------



## pixel (13 August 2013)

*Re: GUF - Guildford Coal*

Today's Close above 13c turned GUF into a Buy for me (see blue arrow)
As long as the sp holds (closes) above 13c, it'll remain a Hold, but will need to rise because stop levels can only ever move up. (My stop is currently a Close Below 13c)
A new High - above last week's 14.5c - would suggest a breakout proper; that High may initially be Intraday only, but it should then not close below the 55-day EMA, which has today coincided with resistance at 14c.

All of that is showing in the chart below. 
And if the Market buys the Mongolia story, all of that should be fulfilled within days.




I'm holding as of today.


----------



## System (19 November 2015)

On November 19th, 2015, Guildford Coal Limited (GUF) changed its name and ASX code to Terracom Limited (TER).


----------



## greggles (16 May 2018)

Terracom quietly making solid gains during the last few weeks. It released an encouraging quarterly on 1 May and with plans to ramp up activity at its Blair Athol coal project in central Queensland in the current quarter there is a lot of optimism swirling around TER at the moment.


----------



## greggles (8 June 2018)

Terracom approaching 24 month highs on the back of good news from their Blair Athol project in central Queensland the Baruun Noyon Uul (BNU) coking coal mine in the South Gobi of Mongolia.

The company has confirmed that Blair Athol coal sale volumes and prices for the June 2018 quarter are in line with forecasts. The company has also advised that for the September 2018 quarter it has secured sales for 520,000 tonnes of coal at a forecast average price of US$ 92 per tonne and will be looking to lock in another 130,000 tonnes of sales in coming weeks to complete the quarter forecast sales of 650,000 tonnes.  This forecast average selling price should deliver a margin in excess of AU$54 per tonne.

From the BNU mine in Mongolia:


> Major Strike
> Thick Coal Deposit Discovered at BNU Mongolia​Exploration activities progressively developing the approximately 50 km of Noyon coal basin sub crop has discovered a thick deposit some 12km south of the Baruun Noyon Uul ( BNU) Coking Coal Mine  infrastructure, within the BNU Mining Licence, in the South Gobi of Mongolia. Multiple coal intersections have occurred along the 5km of strike drilled to date, with intersections of up to 122m of total gross coal recorded at downhole vertical stripping ratio as low as 0.35:1.
> 
> Coal quality sampling and modelling underway. Additional PCD and PQ drilling is planned and in progress for increased definition and confidence in order to potentially expedite development of this deposit targeting late Q3/early Q4 2018.
> ...


----------



## peter2 (29 July 2018)

Price for TER continues to go up and has recently posted a new yearly high.


----------



## Sdajii (28 December 2018)

I chose this one for the January tipping contest. I think the first three quarters of 2019 are going to be big for energy, particularly oil, but energy is a fairly interconnected industry, coal included.  To be honest I picked it because my first choice (SEA) got snapped up before I got to it, so I figured I'd go for something else energy related but not oil, because if oil went bananas I'd probably get beaten. Not very sound logic, I know, but TER had been on my mind at the time. It caught my attention a while ago largely because of whinging greenies complaining about coal mining in QLD, but I had a look at it seems like a pretty solid gig. It has been smashed down recently along with the rest of the energy sector, and I think we have a good chance of xmas having been oil/energy's turning point. I'm not actually holding this one, I don't expect it to be a multibagger in any short timeframe, but I do have confidence in it giving respectable returns for shareholders for the next 6-12 months, for my sake hopefully a fair bit of that coming in January.


----------



## Darc Knight (29 December 2018)

*WEALTH WARNING: This stock has been subject to a Consolidation in the past and may at some time in the future cause you to lose all your invested capital.*

https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&...Vaw3Ht88Mg7lby1ZhNlJX5sya&cshid=1545971317410


----------



## Ann (29 December 2018)

Good man DK, I just did the figures for this one working out at $10,000 bought the day before Consolidation, I could get out now for around $3,000. Not too bad a loss, at least it is a marketable parcel. Only seven grand loss. Although I doubt I would hang around too long to sell. The markets are weak and it would take very little to force this price down once it is noticed.


----------



## Miner (20 March 2019)

TER got a steroid injection to add 1- 2 years life
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190320/pdf/443mlh353s84jx.pdf
Market did not mind however.
Disclosure - a holder


----------



## Tumbarumba (29 February 2020)

My tip in March 2020 comp. Profits from coal operations exceptional increasing cash balance to $67m . Market Cap. Is only $115m so Rerate is likely imo.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 September 2020)

found this article by a journo/ publicist, James Dunn



> An innovative, high-yielding Australian Securities Exchange (ASX)-listed note will be at the centrepiece of a capital raising and debt refinancing being conducted by aspiring diversified miner, TerraCom Limited, the combination of which will fund an expansion into a bauxite project in the West African nation of Guinea.
> TerraCom plans a low-cost operation in Guinea that could export up to 5 million metric tonnes of bauxite a year, from a total mineral resource of 73 million tonnes. The company estimates a 13-month development program could take it from “boots on the ground” to first ore shipment.





> The vehicle for the Guinea project is Anglo-African Minerals plc: in February, TerraCom struck a binding term sheet to acquire AAM and its three bauxite projects in Guinea, partnering with the private office of Sheikh Ahmed Bin Dalmook Al Maktoum (a member of Dubai’s ruling family) to do so. TerraCom paid a $US500,000 refundable deposit for an exclusivity period until 31 August 2020 – this was subsequently extended to 31 October.
> TerraCom is focused on bringing the smallest of the three bauxite plays owned by AAM, the Forward African Resources (FAR) project, to market, targeting 70 million tonnes of export quality bauxite resources. The company expects an initial production rate of 3 million tonnes per annum (mtpa), between 13 and 16 months from the start of development work, increasing to 5 mtpa over the following 12 months...




_The plan requires a refinancing of TerraCom’s debt profile, which at present encompasses US$163.6 million ($233.7 million) in debt, or net debt of US$122 million ($174.3 million) if its cash at-bank is excluded._

_A central plank of the refinancing is to raise $220 million through the issue of 220 million ASX-listed Notes at $1 each, paying a floating rate calculated quarterly on the first day of each quarter at the 90-day bank bill swap rate (BBSW) plus margin of 800 basis-points (8%) a year. But in an Australian capital markets first, the Notes will carry American-style equity options (that is, exercisable into TER shares at any time), on the basis of three attaching options over an unissued share in TerraCom for every four Notes issued. The options will be fully transferable and quoted on ASX. If all options are exercised, this would increase TerraCom’s cash at bank by $41.25 million.

You’ve got listed bonds and you’ve got listed options, effectively creating a ‘buy-write’ strategy for the buyer of the Notes, only that your upside increases exponentially upon success, as opposed to being ‘called away’,” says Christian Baylis, the lead advisor and arranger of the issue._


> _“The reason we structured it like that is because the upside in the equity will be as a result of the refinancing taking place. The capital raising – that is, the issue of the Notes – will be a catalyst for equity upside in TER shares, and we thought the buyers of the Notes deserve to participate in that equity upside. You can have the cake and eat it, so to speak” says Baylis._



_TerraCom debt provider, investment management firm OCP Asia – which holds a $25.4 million convertible note – is the cornerstone investor for the Notes, subscribing for $80 million. Gleneagle is pitching the rest at both institutional and retail investors, firmly in the high-yielding securities market – which brings into play investors such as self-managed superannuation (SMSF) funds.



			“At 800 basis points over BBSW, call it a coupon of 8%–8.5% over the three-year life of the asset,” says Baylis. “Plus, you then get the options on top, which will effectively juice-up the yield, depending on what happens with the share price. Our working assumption would be that the refinancing gets done, and subsequently the equity price goes up: let’s assume, for example, that the share price goes to 50 cents. In that case, you would be making an annualised return of about 14% over the life of the bond.”
		
Click to expand...


_
_In return, a portion of the funds the Noteholders’ subscribe will be used to service the refinancing, while a further portion will be used to develop the bauxite assets, with some of the funding providing working capital._


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 October 2020)

not spruiking TER at all. Only thing I know is that Blair Athol coal was the anthracite of preference for firemen when Qld rail was all steam trains, as the low to almost nil percentage of fines in the coal meant the stokers had very little to shovel out !! Whether it burnt the best, I dunno.

There's a link to a 'research paper' from some mob, link below


> TerraCom Ltd is an ASX-listed resource developer and export thermal coal producer at the Queensland industry icon mine, Blair Athol. In June 2020, TER completed the 100% acquisition of ASX-listed and South African thermal coal producer, Universal Coal (UNV).
> TER has counter-cyclically placed itself in a position to improve efficiency and margins plus pursue organic mine growth. Cashflows will further swell once currently depressed coal prices rebound. These assets appear undervalued compared to our Base Case $0.27/share NPV valuation of TER. TER has upside on management’s record of delivering new projects from currently controlled development assets and/or by opportunistically securing acquisitions.






			https://www.sharecafe.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2020/10/TER_CC_initiation_06Oct20.pdf


----------



## finicky (8 October 2020)

Superficial take as per usual but this looks _horrible_. Coal assets in South Africa? The  very situation that S32 is trying to escape with an impairment. Moronic corrupt communist racist government with black empowerment policy. Unreliable and expensive electrical power.
Then a 'novel' approach to significant debt which looks like a convertible note to me at 8%
Whitehaven (WHC) for me if I dip the toe into this commodity.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 October 2021)

The securities of the following entities will be suspended from Official Quotation in accordance with Listing Rule 17.5 from the commencement of trading today, 1 October 2021, following their failure to lodge the relevant periodic report by the due date. 

TERRACOM LIMITED (TER)


----------



## greggles (19 October 2021)

TER's profit per tonne of coal increasing from $101 in September to a forecast of $140 for the December quarter. They might as well make hay while the sun shines. The current energy crisis won't last forever, but there's certainly good money to be made now.


----------



## greggles (18 March 2022)

TER heading into blue sky territory today after announcing that coal from their Blair Athol mine is fully sold until the end of July 2022. The increasing coal price hasn't been hurting either. When I last posted six months ago, TER was getting $177/tonne, now its $300+/tonne.

Given the current geopolitical and energy crisis, coal isn't going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## Sean K (27 May 2022)

greggles said:


> TER heading into blue sky territory today after announcing that coal from their Blair Athol mine is fully sold until the end of July 2022. The increasing coal price hasn't been hurting either. When I last posted six months ago, TER was getting $177/tonne, now its $300+/tonne.
> 
> Given the current geopolitical and energy crisis, coal isn't going anywhere anytime soon.
> 
> View attachment 139196




All coal companies are going to be reporting some significant profits over the next two quarters. Is it too late?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 May 2022)

Sean K said:


> All coal companies are going to be reporting some significant profits over the next two quarters. Is it too late?



Or, too good to be true?



> _The British government said it would use a *windfall profits *tax on oil and gas companies to help raise funds for direct payments to households, totaling about £15 billion ($27 billion), to ease the country’s cost-of-living crisis._



Remember, it is Labor now in power. Appease the Greens and solve a problem (while creating another)


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 May 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Or, too good to be true?
> 
> 
> Remember, it is Labor now in power. Appease the Greens and solve a problem (while creating another)



"I would agree the Coal companies will get hammered. 

If a Tory government in the UK can tax energy companies it will be a green light for others to follow, especially our own ALP and those green chappies. 

gg


----------



## Sean K (27 May 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Or, too good to be true?
> 
> 
> Remember, it is Labor now in power. Appease the Greens and solve a problem (while creating another)





Garpal Gumnut said:


> "I would agree the Coal companies will get hammered.
> 
> If a Tory government in the UK can tax energy companies it will be a green light for others to follow, especially our own ALP and those green chappies.
> 
> gg




Labor were obviously not going to announce any new taxes during the election but I guess they could increase the MRRT going forward with the support of Teal/Green in the Senate. But, the Greens would probably want to take it a step further and get a guaranteed phase out or prohibition by XX date I imagine. It will take a while for any thoughts of increased taxes to be voiced though as it was such a key point of difference that Liberal were trying to push. So, coal companies probably have some time before their bumper profits start to get confiscated. Maybe that's all factored into their SPs already though.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 May 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I would agree the Coal companies will get hammered.
> 
> If a Tory government in the UK can tax energy companies it will be a green light for others to follow, especially our own ALP and those green chappies.



and a shot across the bows

Australia needs super profits tax on oil, gas: Henry​_The architect of Australia’s scrapped super profits tax says Britain’s decision to tax fossil fuel companies helps households deal with the energy shock._


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 May 2022)

funny how things change. Out of Guinea, into thermal coal, debt reduction, looking towards dividends. Old contracts winding off, new Q results will be enhanced.

_In the space of 18 months TerraCom (ASX: TER) has moved from a highly indebted coal company to one now with the potential to pay dividends. The remarkable turnaround in the coal price is driving exceptional earnings for TerraCom, as *coal looks likely to have one of the longest and most profitable funerals of any commodity*.

TER Executive Chairman Craig Ransley discusses drivers behind the company’s performance and share price over the past year with Tim McGowen_









						TerraCom: From debt to dividends – ShareCafe
					

TerraCom Limited Executive Chairman Craig Ransley discusses drivers behind the company's performance and share price over the past year with ShareCafe's Tim McGowen.




					www.sharecafe.com.au


----------



## Sean K (3 June 2022)

Still flying. Wish I had have thought of this dynamic a year or so ago.


----------



## MovingAverage (28 October 2022)

Currently holding TER. Bought in around $0.45. They are kicking goals at the moment. Nice balance sheet, coal prices very good, and they've committed to paying healthy quarterly dividends. Been tracking sideways since early Sep with good support at approx $1 with resistance at around $1.10--if you're a swing trader it's like shooting fish in a barrel. Their last div was $0.10 unfranked but hoping next div will have level of franking...if you're chasing good divs over next 12 months take a look at TER


----------



## MovingAverage (2 January 2023)

Back on TER for Jan's stock pick comp. Last quarterly div was 10c fully franked--that's now 3 quarterly div's at around 10 cents and expecting next quarter's div to be at least 10 cents as well. Last closed at 0.93 so yield is very impressive and according to Market Index this is the best paying div stock on the ASX. Hoping to see this move back up to $1.05 levels.


----------



## Logique2 (2 January 2023)

Picking TER in my 2023 tipping.

Can't say it any better than MA above: _"..They are kicking goals at the moment. Nice balance sheet, coal prices very good, and they've committed to paying healthy quarterly dividends."_

Healthy finacials, nice looking technicals, coal has further to run.


----------



## houtman (6 January 2023)

Terracom has had a big year.

It's one of my 3 hydrocarbon holdings chasing income. 
(I'm 30% HC's, 30% Li, 30% Cu,Ni,Zn, 10% mixed)

TER shareholders  on the one hand have -

 a mine life of only 8/9 years 
 budget forecasts of - _"Commodity prices are a key input into Treasury’s nominal GDP forecasts and the Budget, released last night (25 October 2022) is assuming that long-term coal and oil prices will start to normalise by the first quarter of 2023. This suggests:_
_Coking coal will fall to US$130 per tonne;
Thermal coal will drop to US60 per tonne;"_

Governments eyeing a pot of money
and the usual worry of board and directors wishing to extend their tenure through left field ideas.

And on the other hand, 

Debt fully paid  
A  F/F 1/4ly div of 60-90% earnings(26/8/22 announcement)
Continuing high coal prices.
So shareholders are, understandably, a skittish lot, no one knows when the music will stop.

I'd prefer TER to continue on their current path, run the mine out and maximise dividends.


----------



## MovingAverage (6 January 2023)

houtman said:


> I'd prefer TER to continue on their current path, run the mine out and maximise dividends.



Agree 100%


----------

